

Passbook and NFC - nicwise
http://www.fastchicken.co.nz/2012/10/05/passbook/

======
caller9
Passbook can't read data from touching things. It could also never transmit a
Geo intent to my car GPS using a cheap IC on both sides.

Payment and loyalty cards aren't the whole story, but Japan and others had no
problem doing this ten years ago.

------
mpclark
Passbook and NFC exist on different layers. The exciting prospect that
Passbook holds is as a wrapper -- a mobile wallet -- that can ultimately
include things that work via NFC, when at some point the API is extended to do
so.

